# Goodbye my sweet girl



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 19, 2015)

Yesterday my gorgeous girl Bailey passed away. She shown the exact same symptoms as mocha and the vet decided it would be best to put her down. I'll miss her a lot, my little chocolate bunny. I just hope she knows that I love and care about her even though she was a little feisty and I tried not to trigger an attack which meant I didn't play with her much as she didn't like it. She produced the most gorgeous buns for me. In her 4 years of life she raised 24 kits, 3 were not hers but she raised them as they were dumped on me by a backyard breeder who didn't want them. She had the funniest personality and could get along with any rabbit&#10084;&#65039; 

RIP baby girl 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434709825.197135.jpg


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 19, 2015)

sincere condolence(s) to your passing of your little one

may she binky w/ the rest of our loved ones awaiting US ..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2015)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey. No matter how long they are with us it's never long enough. Rest in peace and binky free little girl, you are loved and greatly missed. :bunnyangel:


----------



## BunBunz (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry&#128532;


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm sorry all the bunnies are now binkying free my condolences


----------

